# 7-2-05 / Saturday Little Creek



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Decided to fish small stuff first...since my folks were in need of fish fer up coming 4th.....

Hooked up to 20 med sized spots , by the bridge..thanks DArvin @ Lite House....fished all caught on dbl bttm rigs and BW flavored FB's.Saw and marked tons of bait , on the outgoing...lotsa peanuts being rushed n2 a freny on the top...but didn't see nuthin chasing them

The small croakers were thick also....but those were released.

After I finished spot fishin , decided ta flounder fish by the LCJ.....on the way there...saw a small boat and the dude had this 15+ lbs blue fish...it looked like an amberjack....
the Dude told me the rays were thick...and were they....

The rays were schooled by the hundreds at the tip of the jetty....had the tLD15 and some fresh spot chunks...and proceeded to push my luck , serchin fer Mr Brown or a massive chopper....about after a dozen fights with the rays...I finally hook up to a fish?Felt the head shake and it had that run(s)....about after 10 mins..which seemed like an hour....line went slack.Swivel broke....all I had was the remains of the top loop of a 250 lbs test swivel...That's been my luck...

Proceeded to flounder fish with some Berkley Powerbait grubs....small cookie cutters...biggest was prolly 14 inches...found out them larger horse heads like them powerbaits as well...fished a filet of a croaker...and caught more croakers and small(12-14 in) greys....stopped fishin and called it when I hooked up to 1 sea robin and 2 oyster toads

ALL in all, had a great time..was able to put some fish on tha table and putting in my time on the yak.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

great report N! What type of fishfinder do you have?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

SeaSalt said:


> great report N! What type of fishfinder do you have?


Cuda...fergot the model #


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

most people seem to have 128. Do you like it? how about the glare from the sun?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

SeaSalt said:


> most people seem to have 128. Do you like it? how about the glare from the sun?


I believe it is the 128 , .I wear feeshin shades..so I really don't get a glare....but it pretty clear @ nite also , with the back light


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

168


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> 168



Thanxs Neil  ...Yes...he would know


NTKG...ya brave enuff fer the Little Creek Jetties?


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

I am!!!! But I can't this weekend. I got a midterm... and a project due... Great report, i bet that was a big trout or flounder shking its head.
Good luck next time. Damn swivel.
TC


----------

